# $$$ Whats Your Opinion? $$$



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

Let's say you get the fever for an ATV. You know it's alot of money for a toy but you go ahead, bite the bullet, bust the budget, cause you want to get a good one and get a $10,000 dollar machine.

Of course, to save money you plan on doing most of the pm service work your self but since you've got a new machine you'd like the dealer to at least do the first one to make sure there are no problems with EFI electronics and such.

Now at 10 hrs on the engine you need oil change, clean air filter, Drive belt check, and computer hook-up to check for fault codes.

In your opinion, whats the most they should charge?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

should be free if you ask me.............. lol I've been quoted $80 before, however I've always done all that myself so.. I've never actually paid for it to know for sure.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the dealer quoted my dad around $80 on his first service back in 07 when he bought his brute new... Bought mine used (and little), put the wrench and a little money to it, and I now have what you see pictured below and I do all my own maintainance...alot of it thanks to MIMB.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't know what dealers you guys are going to.I would jump on $80.They wanted to charge me $300.I did it myself.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

my first service was $100


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

I expected it to be high.... over a hundred bucks
I figured it might be outrageous.... two hundred bucks
I just see no way they can justify $290.00 bucks for a 2 cylinder atv

First the key scam, now this
This is the last Can-Am I will ever own


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

They better do more then just that....but If you are talking about a Brute, I would think 150 or less. If you are talking about a Can Am, my friend just paid 300 for the first service on a 450.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

they wontu to bring it in to do the first service for warrenty purposes, I think that should be free, or included with the price of the bike . the dealer sucks. the price they charged u was ridiculos.mine was only 100 dollars.


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

I haven't had the service done yet. I called to see how much it was going to be before hand. Sorry for being so bummed out but whats the use in having a well built machine that shouldn't tear up if maintenance on it costs as much as repairs. This is the first non-Polaris I've owned. I opted for the Can-Am because the 850 xp was so wide and over 100 lbs heavier. I'm seriously thinking about cutting my loss, cleaning the Outty up and putting it up for sale. I knew I was pushing it (money wise) buy spending so much on a new bike but with maintenance expense like this... I bit off more than I can chew


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

CoWillie said:


> I haven't had the service done yet. I called to see how much it was going to be before hand. Sorry for being so bummed out but whats the use in having a well built machine that shouldn't tear up if maintenance on it costs as much as repairs. This is the first non-Polaris I've owned. I opted for the Can-Am because the 850 xp was so wide and over 100 lbs heavier. I'm seriously thinking about cutting my loss, cleaning the Outty up and putting it up for sale. I knew I was pushing it (money wise) buy spending so much on a new bike but with maintenance expense like this... I bit off more than I can chew


Well, it won't be like that all the time. You will be doing a lot of the regular stuff yourself. And its true with the shop manual and the right tools you can do all of it even setting those shimmed valves they are so proud of. There is a lot of good new stuff on the Can Am others don't have. Just get her started in the right direction and take it from there.

I guess its like the difference in getting a chevy serviced and a Lexis. Love the ride until you need something done. I have that with my Cadi. Love the car but when it needs something...its pucker-time.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I paid $230 for my first service on the brute... I didn't know it was that high when I dropped it off... It was a surprise when I picked it up! My buddy only paid like $120... Needless to say, I do all my own service now... The dealers are rip offs!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

my buddy paid 485.00 for first service on his canned ham, next service interval cost him 2800.00 plus, had a couple of problems an they declined them for warranty (broken rear drive shaft, water in trans leaking seal) also tried to tell him he was running the wrong oil in motorand wanted to do a system flush for another 150.00. now he took it back for trans seal leaking another 200.00, an its leaking more now than it did before. ican not understand him as he is a heavey equip. mec., i am a retired aircraft mech. both of my sons are mech. we do all of our own work on the brutes even the one he had before getting hammed.


----------

